# Need some advice/support.



## 13647 (May 30, 2006)

Hey all, it's been a while since I posted, been busy with school and stuff, but I hope everyone is doing well. Heres my problem, this coming Summer I have an opporunity to study abroad in Ireland for 3 weeks, which has been a dream of mine for several years now. I would have my own room and bathroom, but I would be sharing a kitchen/living room with 6 other people. ALso on the trip, there are 3 excursions to diff. parts of Ireland, and I'm worried about getting sick on one of these. Any advice? Support? Ideas?Andrea


----------



## 19282 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Andrea - This sounds like an amazing opportunity for you, especially since going to Ireland has been such a big dream of yours for so long. And I can totally relate to your fear about having accident during the excursions - I felt the exact same way before my golf trip over there a few years ago. I can tell you that spending seven days driving all around that country on a mini-bus with no bathroom wasn't as bad as I feared it would be, and I'm so glad that I did it. The Irish people are so unbelievably friendly that I don't think you'll have any trouble finding a bathroom in any of the towns you might be driving through. Maybe taking some Imodium before the excursions and even bringing along a change of clothes in a backpack would help give you some extra peace of mind. It's just an idea - I don't really know what will or won't work for your particular symptoms, but I do know that one way or another you HAVE to go to Ireland!! You're going to LOVE it! Good luck,Tim


----------

